

Ask HN: Learning About Business - jgv

Hello HN.<p>I'm a young designer and a front end developer. I went to school for design and "experimental media" and now I work as a designer/developer for a museum in NYC. I've been working for a startup as well and I'm becoming exposed more and more to the business side of things. My question for you is this: what are good resources for someone with a background like mine to learn more about business? I'd like to be exposed to some things that you might learn if pursued business as an undergraduate. I'm really looking for a few good books or any solid advice you're willing to give.<p>Much appreciated.
======
brudgers
The best way to learn is to start a business/become self employed.

A book would be: [http://www.amazon.com/Ten-Day-MBA-Step-step-
Mastering/dp/068...](http://www.amazon.com/Ten-Day-MBA-Step-step-
Mastering/dp/0688137881)

------
gasull
<http://personalmba.com/best-business-books/>

